# Tragic Day for CMHR



## Marty (Mar 15, 2013)

Since January of this year, CMHR has taken in three new horses. The first one is residing happily in foster care learning how to navigate with his new glue on corrective shoes and recovering from stifle surgery.

Another mare is still in Texas. We sent a vet out who has so far declined our request to move her to foster care so we are waiting until she is more stable to travel.

The third mare is Brownie. We were contacted about an old mare in dier straights who needed a 911 rescue. On Sunday, she was rescued from a deplorable situation that made our heads spin. She was seen quickly by a vet and X rays were taken of her feet, and she was treated for colic. A examination revealed a list of things going on with this mare that sent us reeling and we knew she couldn't be saved. Her horrific pain was administred to so she didn't know any pain for the two days she was in CMHR custody. We have other pictures of things in regards to this little mare that CMHR is not releasing to the public as they are very graphic in nature. We will relase her story in our next newsletter. Rest in Peace little Brownie.


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2013)

So sorry to hear about little Brownie, but at least she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 15, 2013)

very sad


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for being there for her and setting her free.


----------



## little lady (Mar 17, 2013)

Run free sweet Brownie. Bless all who showed her what true love was in her last days.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 17, 2013)

You did what was best for her, easing her pain.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 18, 2013)

Sometimes all we can do is set them free. You did what had to be done, I hope her owners come to understand what they did, at least then some purpose is served.


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 20, 2013)

How sad, but her last encounters were human compassion and love! <3


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

God bless you for all you do. Run free Brownie


----------

